# Orion 280GX



## Bugstyvy (Jan 16, 2011)

$9.99


Orion 280 GX Car Amplifier Old School Amp on eBay.ca (item 270700850400 end time 11-Feb-11 20:41:42 EST)


----------



## Sleeves (Oct 22, 2010)

Ahh, the memories. My first "good" amp was an orion 2150gx and it was awesome back in the day.


----------

